# What are you looking forward to?



## noyadefleur

I find that always gets me through, having something to look forward to. Mainly right now, I can't wait to see my best friend next weekend, and also moving into my new house next month. What about you guys?


----------



## themoth

It's not going to happen in the near future, but I look forward to moving to another city...eventually...


----------



## NoDirectionHome

Looking forward to Thanksgiving (for obvious reasons) and then getting out of school. The next day after I do, I'm going down to Alabama and meeting my biological father for the first time. It's been 22 years and I've never met that side of my family.

After I get back, of course, the holidays start, we hopefully start getting our first signs of snow )), and two of my best buddies (including my best one) are coming from being stationed in the Navy. It's gonna be a great holiday season even if it'll be a bummer when it's over.

Life is pretty good.


----------



## miminka

uncategorizedme said:


> I find that always gets me through, having something to look forward to. *Mainly right now, I can't wait to see my best friend next weekend*, and also moving into my new house next month. What about you guys?


I can't wait either. Also, going to visit friends next weekend. Things are starting to look up for the most part.


----------



## hickorysmoked

can't wait to finish my online class so I can get my money and get my


----------



## Gorillaz

cant wait till my soccer game on saturday.


----------



## solasum

December 20th, when my plane lands in Louisville!


----------



## thewall

December 2nd, I'm going to New York City for the first time. yayyy
And I'm going to see Peter Hook perform _Unknown Pleasure_s. even more yay


----------



## Northern Lights

I am going to Berlin next weekend to attend a festival and to meet a few friends. :boogie


----------



## jennlynne5

Taking a trip up to Atlanta on the 20th to see an NBA game!


----------



## Georgina 22

Can't wait to see my boyfriend again...which is i dunno...he lives in australia :/ but it keeps me going that I'll see him again soon


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am looking forward to working and then getting my first period of leave to travel to Europe.


----------



## Witchcraft

Jaiyyson said:


> I am looking forward to working and then getting my first period of leave to travel to Europe.


I am looking forward to the latter :boogie


----------



## sas111

I'm looking forword to getting my hair cut , Its been forevers.

And christmas shopping :yes ,


----------



## Contented Squid

Going raw
Transfering at work
Reading Blankets


----------



## DylanJK

I'm looking forward to getting my car back after 2 months of being in the body shop and possibly hanging with my best friend today, if he is around lol.


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

I'm looking forward to Monday because then my research paper will finally be done and turned in... whew!


----------



## tigerlilly

NoDirectionHome said:


> Looking forward to Thanksgiving (for obvious reasons) and then getting out of school. The next day after I do, I'm going down to Alabama and meeting my biological father for the first time. It's been 22 years and I've never met that side of my family.
> 
> After I get back, of course, the holidays start, we hopefully start getting our first signs of snow )), and two of my best buddies (including my best one) are coming from being stationed in the Navy. It's gonna be a great holiday season even if it'll be a bummer when it's over.
> 
> Life is pretty good.


i'm from alabama! what part of the state are you going to?

i'm looking forward to my boyfriend getting back from texas tomorrow. and then, thanksgiving. i need a break.


----------



## secretlyshecries

Erm, seeing Muse again next month. And Bon Jovi (seperately, obviously. lol )


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'm looking forward to going back to university and doing a postgrad in September 2011.

I'm also looking forward to todays events. I would say more but I'm keeping schtum for once.


----------



## AliBaba

I've returned to school in an attempt to make myself more successful playing the employment market. I've also just splurged on an airline ticket(within the last 15 minutes) to Florida for the day after Christmas. So, in summary, I'm looking forward to the last half of December very much.


----------



## accepting myself

Winter time,, chilly weather, hot coffee, hot chocolate, the fun of snuggling with a warm blanket and a good book in a cold cold day


----------



## Nibbler

The ashes 
Sad i know...but anyone with me!?


----------



## odd_one_out

When I have an income and regain independence, when I'm free from fighting with systems (but can it ever end?), when I regain much of my former health, when I execute my plans to do oil paintings, when my sex drive wanes again (but only goes if not in love), when I have the money and energy to experiment with hair colours again, when I can afford a warm winter coat, when my friend takes me on holiday to Wales next year, when an old TV series I want to see is released on DVD, when I have the energy to play my piano again, when I have the energy to become obsessed reading research studies again, and when I have the energy to help more people and give more.


----------



## HipHopHead

Im looking forward till later tongiht when i have nothing left to anticipate about and i can just chill with my old homie


----------



## themoth

I'm looking forward to:

Jan. 2nd--crazy holiday drivers!!!


----------



## sherbert

tomorrow I am going to hang out with one of my friends. We haven't done so in probably about two months. 


A year from now I am going to Europe to attend my brother's wedding!! I know it's a ways out, but I am really looking forward to it!:boogie


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

Snow!


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

Sooo looking forward to being out of school next week.  Only have classes monday and tuesday, and the rest of the week is totally mine to do what the heck I want to with it. I will have a blast- I know it. And also, in high school, I used to only get 2 weeks of Christmas break. Now in college, I hear I get closed to 5 weeks! Is this freakin' heaven? Hello, God...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Ragana said:


> I am looking forward to the latter :boogie


Yes, England and a stop over at the Baltic Estates 

Update: Looking forward to getting my bike on the road finally. It's been almost five months now?? I am beginning to wonder if this is going to happen at all.. What a useless mechanic.

On a brighter note, I've ordered these awesome Viking style arm greaves from a re-enactment site on the internet:

Yet another waiting game...


----------



## theCARS1979

I m looking forward to this years Christmas Party if I go to it. I'm going to try to go cause I did'nt go to the ones before
Steve


----------



## erikslev

Playing music. It's always been a strong point of motivation for me.


----------



## Lasair

Once I get up and go...my walk to the shop should be nice...


----------



## EmptyRoom

Christmas vacation because it's the first time I'll actually be going to Sea World


----------



## Hello22

My CBT sessions, Christmas time, Staying and progressing on the path to a positive mentality. I'm feeling positive at the moment


----------



## confidencelost

Christmas! I have no idea why... but I am. 



So Anxious said:


> Death.....


Not so positive there. :blank


----------



## confidencelost

So Anxious said:


> Oh I know. I hate being so unpositive but I am really depressed at the moment :|
> 
> The snow has kind of cheered me up though. Feels more like Christmas


Lucky that you have snow up there! The news is constantly banging on about how all the snowfall coming over the UK but in Manchester the sky has been clearer and blue-er than I've ever seen for days. :bah _I'm dreaming of a white Christmas... etc.. etc.. and so on. :boogie_


----------



## Deathinmusic

A romantic relationship. I'm just about ready, baby! 
Getting into university or getting started with other future plans...
An Ikea mirror to my outer hallway, I think my mom just picked up one for me yesterday


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## Purple Pen

Finishing this semester so I can get up to the mountain to do some snowboarding!


----------



## viv

Going south for the winter hols!


----------



## Sindelle

I'm looking forward to this semester ending. No more British Lit! Also I think it will give me some time to spend analyzing my thoughts, and journaling to help me heal and hopefully overcome a lot of my anxiety/self esteem issues.

Also, I want to get back into making art again, school hasn't given me much time for that at all.


----------



## joesmo

im cant wait for tomorrrow, the next day and the day after that... Ive realized that every day is precious and i need to get over my self and just start living life to the fullest!!


----------



## slyfox

Finding a new job 

Spring (not a fan of winter)


----------



## Dire

I'm looking forward to getting a job, making new friends, figuring out what I need to do and finishing my education.


----------



## Gorillaz

Looking forward to start working out again and quitting me job


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

For my new surfboard to be ready.

I left in the graphics today, it's going to be amazing,


----------



## thewall

thewall said:


> December 2nd, I'm going to New York City for the first time. yayyy
> And I'm going to see Peter Hook perform _Unknown Pleasure_s. even more yay


this is happening tomorrow!!!!!!!! :O


----------



## SlyCooper

Off a recent breakup, I'm most looking forward to the next time I get laid lol.


----------



## lazy calm

going to france with my mom and cousin mari :b

visiting jim morrison's grave and stuff!!


----------



## iuseings

Death.

Oh, positive thinking.

Sleep and ... a tad farther in the future April 2012.


----------



## layitontheline

Thursday when I'll FINALLY have a night alone at home!!!!!! :yay


----------



## CopadoMexicano

weight loss and college graduation. :yes


----------



## alte

Nibbler said:


> The ashes
> Sad i know...but anyone with me!?


yessss!


----------



## pita

XMAS.

First time since 2002 that I won't spend all of December apologising to psychos who think I ruined xmas because I won't pick out by hand all of the red and green jellybeans in a 20-pound box of jellybeans.

YEEHAW.


----------



## lazy calm

to see my big sizzz!:heart

we haven't seen for 3 months


----------



## GuyMontag

I am looking forward to seeing my older brother, who will be here on Christmas day. I haven't seen him since last Christmas.


----------



## Citrine

The day after tomorrow


----------



## Ironpain

The Christmas Holiday as well as going on a relaxing get away with my girlfriend who has made this the best year so far, I've had my downs but she is the one bright spot in my life and I am looking forward to spending sometime with her. I guess I'm also looking forward to New Years and trying to see how all this exercise pays off by then it's tough but I'm doing my best.


----------



## kiirby

Leaving this god damn job. Come awwn march.


----------



## Honey8701

Holidays and a new beginning :heart


----------



## baseballdude

I'm going out with a girl tomorrow and it is going to be fantastic!


----------



## confidencelost

Christmas, then a bright new year ahead!!


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm looking forward to starting over. With this new year I'm going to attempt to change everything that I don't like about myself or my life (of course, as long as it's actually possible). I'm trying to move forward.


----------



## Kennnie

the apoclasype......yea


----------



## Prodigal Son

Just being lazy the next 2 weeks over xmas break...going to the gym, sight-seeing the twin cities, gadget shopping, eating a lot, hanging with relatives and friends, sleeping a lot, maybe even *gulp* reading for fun.


----------



## Lasair

To seeing my best friend...but with all the work I have I really hope I do get to see her this Christmas!


----------



## Gorillaz

soccer game tomorrow  Havent played in 3 weeks!


----------



## candy24

I'm looking forward to tomorrow. My husband, my daughter and I are moving tomorrow from the town we both were born and raised. Its going to be the 1st time we are away from our families. We'll only be 2 hrs away but I know its gonna feel farther. Next week me & my hubby will be looking for jobs then the next week we'll both be starting college. In a way I feel like a new person starting her life for the first time. I'm going to try tha hardest I've ever tried to make as many friends and acquaintances I can. I'm going to try to make this year the last yr I ever have SA.


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm going on a trip to Mexico in 19 days, and I cannot wait to get out of this frigid weather.


----------



## Hamtown

Back to work soon and i can't wait.

Dancing lessons soon then later in the year some oldies are going to take me out.They are in there 30s but they party pretty damn hard. I think they want to build me some confidence.


----------



## BlueFogMire

Saturday. Going with my sister and her friends to see a movie, go to lunch, then wander the mall, lol.


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube

I can't wait to graduate this year. I also can't wait to get a job, because that will enable me to move out of my house, which is a huge contribution to my stress, depression, and SA.

I'm also looking forward to Pokemon Black and White.


----------



## MBL

The end of the world.


----------



## Brianiscool

Going to the therapist today. oh and taking some new pictures of myself


----------



## Gorillaz

when exams are done !!


----------



## Vip3r

Finishing college and traveling this summer.


----------



## GooGav

The new Stevie Nicks album.


----------



## MelancholyPrincess

Graduating in May. But, at the same time I am dreading this semester because I'm student teaching :afr


----------



## kiirby

Going to Amsterdam in February. I'm giddy with excitement.


----------



## Yella

I'm looking forward to my photography class on Wednesday!


----------



## Brianiscool

Getting my drivers license and a car,


----------



## purplefruit

Travelling, in June. Won't be back for 2 years, if all goes well 8)


----------



## Aphexfan

Hopefully getting to see one of my friends who lives in texas who i never get to see


----------



## Freiheit

MBL said:


> The end of the world.


Same boat.


----------



## kangarabbit

I'm gonna start volunteering at the cancer center today.


----------



## trendyfool

finding new music to listen to, starting up running again, seeing a friend who's visiting seattle, getting better grades this semester, and getting to know all the seniors before they graduate.


----------



## buklti

Taking ultralight flying lessons, finishing my AR15 build, buying a home.


----------



## Dub16

Me fish and chips later. Four hours til the chippie opens. Nothin cures a hangover like fish and chips. Might treat meself to a strawberry milkshake too.


----------



## noyadefleur

I get the day off tomorrow! :boogie


----------



## popeet

movin'


----------



## MsMusic

Going to Las Vegas this weekend with my family. And going to see Biffy Clyro in April with my friend. Here's a secret, I don't really care too much for the band but I have a crush on him


----------



## vash

I've got some anime I want to watch and imma get some food and watch it tomorrow. Yay. That's, uh.. that's what i'm looking forward to.. Best I got.


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## SleeplessForSeattle

I can't wait for tomorrow and school. I know it sounds dorky, but I get to see my friends and it actually challenges me. 

Plus, I've got art with the coolest girl in the world!


----------



## FakeFur

The future. I'm scared of it, but I also look forward to it. Tomorrow always gives us another chance to be better.


----------



## Paris23

I'm dying to get a job! That's all I ever need to get out of the house!!!:no


----------



## jmw1112632

My best friend is moving back to the States next month after being abroad for school for 4 years. I can't wait...in a way I think this has kinda helped my SA because I've been so much happier and I'm able to open up to people a lot more, specifically at work. I'm starting to enjoy going to work, being around people and talking to them. I think I'm finally going down the right path and it's exciting!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Being qualified and going travelling.


----------



## layitontheline

Tomorrow, going to a movie


----------



## Jessie203

Getting a job, these meds kicking in even more or possibly moving up to the 400s april 21st and just being done with it then, my surgery in late may/june, education again


----------



## shyguy1991

I'm looking forward to becoming older as in mid 20s, since childhood and teen years have been pretty bad. I don't know why I have such a fascination of that age but I just do.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Getting married one day.


----------



## caflme

My first strawberries, bell peppers and tomatoes on my new plants that I put into buckets outside in the front yard.


----------



## Noll

Friday, so I can be alone.


----------



## Jessie203

Summer


----------



## shadowmask

Getting a new 3something gig PS3 for $200 this weekend (hopefully)


----------



## RockIt

I'm looking forward to my son getting into kindergarten this fall. It has been a long journey. Lots of putting off my own issues so I can be here for the kids. This fall, I begin my own personal recovery.


----------



## Spindrift

Criminal Minds, next Wednesday.


----------



## Gorillaz

Soccer tournament on saturday


----------



## moveon

shadowmask said:


> Getting a new 3something gig PS3 for $200 this weekend (hopefully)


I got the yellow light of death yesterday so i guess i have to buy a new one too :/


----------



## miminka

Seeing my darling this weekend and watching _The Royal Tennenbaums_ with her. My father going to Vegas for the week- things are always more relaxed when he's away and we go out to dinner more frequently. Plus he said he'd bring me back another larger statuette of the eiffel tower.


----------



## L1SUH

Staying at my best friend Tyler's house in San Francisco over Spring break.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Tomorrow at 4pm, my nephew will be born


----------



## Red7027

I am looking forward to going back to work this summer. I didn't work last summer because my anxiety had gotten the better of me but I am determined not to let that happen this year.


----------



## Jessie203

Losing those last stubborn 15 pounds


----------



## Cerberus

Learning java in my next cs class this coming semester.


----------



## skygazer

my prescription glasses for my nearsightedness and going back to school on summer quarter. although i'm not really looking forward to summer because of allergies and hot weather


----------



## diamondheart89

Going to a picnic tomorrow! :clap


----------



## Cyrus

Having a takeaway tomorrow night as all I think about is food


----------



## IfWinterEnds

My boyfriend and I are planning on moving in together when he finds a place in the city he's at, an hour + from me. I'll transfer in my job and have something that feels like family again.

Probably don't know what I'm getting in to, never lived with anyone like that before. Probably expecting it to make me completely happy. I know, but I'm still going to wait for it to happen just like that.


----------



## aussiegal

I'm in the process of losing weight, so I'm looking forward to when I feel good about myself. Although that could take a while.


----------



## trendyfool

starting classes on monday  i'm so excited to finally, after all these years, try out a new school setting. <3
my friend genna is coming to my classes that day, too, which is awesome.


----------



## Aphexfan

Hanging out with a friend on tuesday :yay, only social interaction Ive had at college in about a year :lol


----------



## SMOOZIE

I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO THE DAY WHEN THIS FORUM WILL BE RENAMED TO "SOCIAL CONFIDENCE FORUM". ENOUGH OF THE WORD "ANXIETY" IN MANY OF OUR LIVES. The place to put it would only be in the tags so people can find this forum. 

In my opinion, there should be MORE positive threads like these, many more to really make us train our brain into the state that we all strive for so much.

And it is time, as I see it, to change many of our usernames and stop attaching to and associating ourselves with those things that we do not want to be. OR DO SOME WANT TO BE IT?


----------



## hickorysmoked

Finally getting an oil change next week. Money has been pretty tight, and I would do it myself, but I was told that in the US, you have to dispose of oil in some special kind of way. I call bs, but just to make sure police dont come, I'll just pay the 20. I've been treating my baby like crap this past month


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Watching the match and drinking a few beers with my buddy.


----------



## Green Eyes

I'm really looking forward to going to a few concerts in October and to one in November in New York, which also will be my first time there. Finally!

But before that I haven't really something to look forward too. Should look for something.


----------



## Gorillaz

Visiting my sister in San Francisco.


----------



## noyadefleur

Exams to be over! Then summer break.


----------



## sas111

The summer break. Although, it doesn't feel like summer to me, hopefully it will kick in soon...maybe once I leave the house.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Making this summer the best one ever!


----------



## Doni

Im looking forward to getting a 
1st) JOB! 
2nd) Paying my college bill to get back in school
3rd)Gettiing an Apartment!!! :-D
4th) Getting another Car!!

Then I will b completely happy n take each day as it comes!


----------



## Northern Lights

I am very much looking forward to having 2 dear friends from Sweden over next weekend. :clap


----------



## Steve123

Payday.


----------



## trendyfool

My first kiss.


----------



## Porkchop Express

Going to Las Vegas next week with my family, it should be an awesome time!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

The rugby world cup, watching matches with my dad. And xmas....holidayin' in the sun


----------



## Neutrino

The future in general looks bright. I have a lot of plans.


----------



## Cyrus

Next weeks heatwave! Well that's what the weather says..


----------



## josh23

Evgeny Kissin piano recital in September.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Monday/Wednesday


----------



## Cruella

vacation. :boogie


----------



## Kennnie

life


----------



## Neutrino

Going to the city or not going to the city. Either way it'll be a good day


----------



## bigboi

I am looking forward to win the lottery lol. So I wouldn't have to work and well all have a party. Everyone invited here.


----------



## cpuzManiac

finishing up summer class so i can enjoy the rest of summer until Fall classes.

later this year hopefully buying a car. and later later, graduating with my Associates degree and going to university.


----------



## feels

Spending ten days in New Hampshire with my boyfriend. :boogie


----------



## noyadefleur

Seeing my best friend tomorrow night. 

And since my mom got the job she was hoping for, we're getting a puppy in the next couple of months. I've underestimated how much I missed having a dog!


----------



## CowboyBebop

Starting college


----------



## Josie

Moving to someone else's in August. Might not be an upgrade with physical surroundings, but at least there will be peace. Plus it's closer to more jobs, I guess.


----------



## Shannanigans

i cant wait to finish high school


----------



## diomedes

Im kinda lookin forward to the school year starting back up in about a month around my area. I like working with kids and trying to help them recognize their potential to do good in life.


----------



## mezzoforte

-College
-Becoming someone I actually like
-Meeting people/travelling


----------



## this portrait

-Getting some packages in the mail
-Hanging out with my best friend and old high school buddies
-Trying out different exposure techniques


----------



## glitterbaby

1. Starting Zumba to keep fit because my slimming club isn't doing it for me.. I've been three times and because my self esteem is improving I know that it's not for me..I only have 1 stone to lose and I can do that alone by staying motivated and eating healthily 

2. Starting my new job at a school in a month's time  I experienced workplace bullying at my last workplace but Im a changed person so I look forward to a new environment, with new normal people.

3. Im going to rehome my dog, it's the best option and will give her a new lease of life..we live in an apartment and she needs a house with a garden, like what we used to live in. She'd be so much happier and I trust the people she's going to 

4. Seeing the show FELA! at the theatre

5. Ordering a new flat screen television to replace our old one - simple but makes all the difference


----------



## mrmarc

Seeing my friends next week, woop!!


----------



## Lasair

Going to France, second week in August!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Doing well at interview, getting the job. Owning everything that I do.

Short term stuff, le weekend should be good!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Camping this weekend!!!!!!!!! So excited to get the F out of Edmonton!


----------



## Losteagle

My upcoming trip..


----------



## thequietmanuk

21/12/2012 or 12/21/2012 for those in US, and finally being free.


----------



## JustWakeUp

- Meeting the love of my life or someone that will become, the love of my life. 
- Completing my list of goals. 
- moving to a much bigger town (someday)


----------



## diomedes

First day of school is almost back. I can't wait to return to teaching. I need to finish writing lesson plans during next few weeks.


----------



## Christina123

Trying out a new hobby.
Figuring out living/ school situation for next year.
A good night's sleep.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

The end of summer school. But then again, that's also wishing for SUMMER to end as well.......


----------



## Owl Eyes

I have nothing to look forward to.


----------



## mezzoforte

Eating cheese fries on Friday. (hopefully)
Going shopping.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

1.Seeing the "apple of my eye"
2. From Dust
3. Skyrim
Shallow, I know, but I'm being honest


----------



## hope76

i signed up for a volunteering thing with our city's symphony. their concert to kick off their season is an outdoor all-day event with a bunch of activities and they were looking for volunteers! i signed up without even thinking about it. lol. it is about 3 weeks away and i am really excited to do it!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

-Annual leave, full time jobs are exhausting
-RWC, going to a couple of games
-Xmas/New Years with family on the gold coast
-Fiji/US next year, woohoo.


----------



## Losteagle

Moving to a NEW State and breaking free from these chains that have been holding me back...


----------



## DreamyDove

Looking forward to moving out of my parents' house..... *contented sigh*...... living as an *adult*,.. with my boyfriend who I love


----------



## Neutrino

A friend actually invited me to hang out  going for coffee tomorrow. I'm nervous, but excited too.


----------



## laura024

Succeeding in something.


----------



## Vip3r

Taking a road trip in a couple weeks :banana


----------



## Losteagle

My Trip, Moving and Breaking Free....


----------



## Losm

Starting university and meeting new people


----------



## ratbag

Getting a job, joining painting classes, being able to drive, going on a trip with my mom...


----------



## viv

Testing my new vacuum on the dirt in my window frames. Hope it works, or it's back to the q-tip.


----------



## meganmila

Going back home. Been out of town and I miss my cat and my room.


----------



## Kennnie

My Death


----------



## sas111

Floating down the river on my new inflatable boat. heh. :clap


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Publishing my first book.


----------



## Gorillaz

white water rafting!


----------



## man w/ no name

Heading to California and Seattle next week.


----------



## Conquistador954

A night in watching star trek: next generation dvd.


----------



## noyadefleur

I can hear thunder outside, a storm should be coming soon!

Long term; getting a haircut, finding a job, starting dance class.


----------



## AussiePea

28th October


----------



## tbyrfan

sophomore year of college!


----------



## mike285

tbyrfan said:


> sophomore year of college!


Me too...kind of haha


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Buffet tomorrow!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Surfing after work, moving to New Zealand, my toast to pop


----------



## SusanStorm

I am looking forward to starting school again,going to a festival in a few weeks and weirdly enough I am looking forward to this family thing in september lol.


----------



## kitkatstar1

Finishing my first 5000 piece jigsaw puzzle, I have about 100 pieces left WOOHOO


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

1. Getting braces
2. Getting back on meds
3. Getting a job
4. Having money to buy clothes/makeup/things to improve my appearance etc  
6. Moving to the city in a couple of months, we're getting a dog YAY
7. Possibly making new friends
8. Spending the Christmas Holidays with my cousin who I haven't seen in a WHOLE year.

It's gonna be great, I feel like my life is slowly getting back on track.


----------



## dollparts

Starting university.


----------



## Lasair

Going for a drive


----------



## CountingClockwise

- Going shopping.
- Reading a new novel.


----------



## purplefruit

a meet on saturday  finally being around other humans after a month of isolation.


----------



## sas111

Camping tomorrow, without my parents. :yay

I just got back from the store & bought loads of Smores & hotdogs, hopefully the bears stay away, but i'm super duper excited.


----------



## josh23

Distance Ed.

Also Evgeny Kissin in a month!


----------



## Alchemist

My project will be finished in 10 or so days and I´m gonna make some serious money


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Thursday


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Having my own garden and house some day!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I guess I'm looking forward to when or if my stomach stops bothering me.


----------



## Jinxx

Dying my hair completely light blonde tonight.


----------



## gilt

The weekend (& it's here!)


----------



## Neptunus

gilt said:


> The weekend (& it's here!)


 :yay


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Seeing Dream Theater in October.
It's gonna be ****ING AMAZING.
Though I'm sad I won't see Portnoy.
The least they could have done was pick Minnemann instead of Mangini.


----------



## nascar nine

Lorain County Fair!


----------



## aquilla

im looking forward to going back to school and to my english literature course.Also seeing one of my best friends , and shes coming from london next week


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Making a video in a years time about how I overcame my SA


----------



## feels

Panda Bear concert!


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Landing a few online jobs and quitting my current one. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Lasair

going back to college


----------



## sully20

I'm not looking forward to classes resuming, but I am looking forward to a routine... A worry-free routine, preferably. Or something close to that.


----------



## Gorillaz

casino night


----------



## Gorillaz

Going to cali in 2 days!!!!! !


----------



## laura024

Figuring it all out before it's too late.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

School, but it's also giving me anxiety.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Heaven


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Finally getting my tan on
& shoes!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

A week off work in september watching a couple of rugby world cup matches. Yus.


----------



## Cynical

I just look forward to every Friday of the week... I never have any plans though I dont have much friends and the few I do aren't really people who are close to me. the only good thing i guess is sometimes my bestfriend visits me, he doesnt know how much that means to me but i guess it makes the week a little bearable...


----------



## noyadefleur

Tomorrow! Going to the CNE in the city with my best friend and her family.


----------



## trendyfool

becoming an ex-virgin (which has to happen at some point, right?), and my classes starting.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My sunburn fading/healing! :lol

I can't win.


----------



## lissa530

Possabily meeting this person I've been talking to the last few months. Other then that not a whole lot.


----------



## cgj93

going to college and doing something with my life


----------



## JenN2791

Moving out. Hopefully that'll be very soon.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Still Looking Forward to Heaven


----------



## SaDa

Finding someone to share my life with.


----------



## Cynical

Not as profound as the others but, I am looking forward to the custom contacts I ordered (Crimson w/ a design) then dyeing my hair jet black


----------



## ImaginaryDragon

I'm looking forward to that nice, juicy, delicious bacon sandwich I'll be having for lunch


----------



## aquilla

my holidays - im flying to England!


----------



## Emptyheart101

Hawaii trip with my man.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Listening to 2nd Samuel


----------



## laura024

Ed


----------



## Fantas Eyes

That date I got asked out on today.


----------



## Neutrino

Football game next weekend. Bombers are goin dowwwwn (I hope?)


----------



## ratbag

Painting class.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Sept 16-annual leave! Been working nonstop since Feb.


----------



## ktbare

My kids father hating himself for what he's done. I also live in hope I'll become rich and successful, and my kids will come back to me, forgive me, not hate me, and come to learn I only did what I thought was best for them at the time. And they will have the life they deserve.


----------



## JenN2791

Weekend lol... so much HW overload this wk


----------



## Josie

Going grocery shopping by myself, for pretty much the first time ever.

I hope I do okay. I can go shopping with my boyfriend, he's like my rock. By myself? Well, if I do okay, that will show how far I've come.


----------



## trendyfool

My classes starting--looking forward to focusing on them, and taking advantage of my current stability to get good grades.


----------



## cat001

I'm looking forward to visiting a mate of mine on Mon who I haven't seen in a while, going to stay the night! 

I'm also looking forward to pay day next week, then I'll be able to afford a canon MP-E 65mm lens, had my eye on it for a long time now!

I'm also looking forward to next year, planning a trip to Borneo

and next week I should get my Ethics assignment back so I can fineally see If I passed the module or not!

Oh and am also going to see The Damned live in November too! Deffinately looking forward to that!


----------



## Melinda

Finding a job!!! 

Also: 
-Having curry this evening with my boyfriend. (I f*cking love curry)
-Seeing my best friend this weekend 
-Going for a run/fast walk this evening.
-Skype meeting this weekend with my boyfriend's sister and her new kitten.


----------



## James_Russell

Trying to fearlessly meet new people again.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I have nothing but heaven to look forward too. :stu oh well might as well get over it, cause there is no way to change my own destiny.


----------



## laura024

The apocalypse


----------



## rdrr

Next week, going to 2 concerts, and football thursday, sunday, and fantasy football!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

To go to bed.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Jack ****.

Although, the Settlers of Catan game tomorrow sounds pretty good. That's literally it though.


----------



## Harassment Panda

Going back to college.


----------



## nonso

Getting a new phone today! Final-f*cking-ly.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^I just bought a Samsung Android not long ago. Galaxy 5 or something, what are you getting?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Going back to college. Yay!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

Bring my planes back in from the barn...


----------



## olschool

death!!!!!!!


----------



## laura024

Finding a guy I like who will actually stay.


----------



## JenN2791

Next weekend lmao


----------



## artynerd

my new career whatever it may be! Im hoping its my dream job!


----------



## Dying note

A record I've waited 5 long years to buy, coming out in October. Then after that I can die happy...lol


----------



## miminka

'Tales from the Gimli Hospital' to arrive
my Three by Hiroshi Teshigahara boxed set to arrive
'Hiroshima, mon amour' to arrive
'Picnic at Hanging Rock' to arrive
_The Malady of Death_ to arrive
_Story of the Eye_ to arrive
hopefully seeing my best friend this weekend
going to Toronto the next weekend
graduating and getting out of here

.. this was actually kind of depressing.

... because 70% of the list was me waiting for material objects to arrive.

It makes me feel like my life is empty.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## Fantas Eyes

- To actually have money to spend.
- The Def Leppard Concert
- The Lion King 3D


----------



## Cole87

I just moved into a new apt, but in a few years or so I'll be moving down to the beach in my own place for the first time. So I can't wait for that.


----------



## noyadefleur

This weekend.. but it's only Monday.


----------



## AussiePea

Short term:
Playing new Deus Ex (=D)
Getting started on doing technical drawings for the land speed record car
Rainbow Beach camping trip this weekend with my motorbike, should be a hoot.

Long term:
5 days in Melbourne March next year for the Formula 1 wooo.
Moving to the UK to work as a full time design engineer on the land speed record car (if all goes to plan).


----------



## Natasha2

Finding a great job  I'm looking and putting myself out there. It's anxiety provoking but I keep feeling proud of myself for making the calls I need and just showing up.


----------



## Neutrino

Fantas Eyes said:


> - The Lion King 3D


You're so lucky! Ahhh!


----------



## canuck

Im looking forward to moving to Australia for med school!


----------



## CWe

Getting rid of this anxiety/panic situation so i can finally be at peace and be able to live!

That's what I'm looking forward too, Oh and the NFL season, hehe


----------



## Owl Eyes

Im looking forward to getting a job and $$ as well as starting to excercise/be healthy, and having a better attitude in my next social situation.


----------



## Escape Artist

Thursday, my busy school day.
This weekend - going rock/fossil hunting


----------



## Lasair

college in the morning


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

The rugby this weekend


----------



## jtb3485

Two days of not working.


----------



## Cest La Vie

Sleep.


----------



## Kennnie

Ultimate fight night


----------



## ChiefHuggingBear

Seeing this girl that I go to school with, it is a crush. My anxiety is at a maximum when she is around, I wouldn't have it any other way, cheers.


----------



## Syndacus

Getting through this week. Gonna be a busy work week too!


----------



## regimes

wearing my new cut off tee tomorrow to buy some fish supplies.
(i look forward to unusual things..)

& GREY'S ANATOMY THIS WEEK 8D 
and classes in the spring.


----------



## Innamorata

True Blood in 30 minutes.

JLS concert in April.


----------



## EmptyRoom

The release of Shadow Colossus and Ico on PS3 collection next week
-nerdgasm-


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

The next paramore album

Christmas

The spider-man reboot


----------



## kangarabbit

The Chinese club at my school is offering rides to an Asian grocery store on Friday. I'm going with a friend of mine who I got pretty close to (I think?) this summer. Yay, I can't wait to stock up on veggies!


----------



## GunnyHighway

Tomorrow, hopefully we have a lot of people for the Toronto meet.


----------



## cher35

This is tough because I don't look forward to much right now, but I will say that I am looking forward to seeing my 2 year old nephew when I go visit at Christmas.


----------



## Dictionary

May 30th.


----------



## Frenger868

Finishing my scarf


----------



## Rossy

Getting my Subaru Legacy spec b.


----------



## ratbag

Painting class. Only 2 other people in it.


----------



## Liana27

Sorting my life out, getting a job and making new friends. A big thing for me that might not happen but I'm trying hard to stay positive.


----------



## Shannanigans

My graduation day I cannot wait to get out of this town and just get away for a while.
whoop whoop!!


----------



## Neutrino

Doctor next Wednesday


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Finishing HS/University.

My godfather and godbrother moving to my town.

Making money to buy makeup, clothes etc


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Xmas/new years. Also august/september next year because I'll hopefully have worked one year in this job...so enough experience to find a new one. God hurry up time.


----------



## meganmila

Halloween. I love that time of the year.


----------



## Double Indemnity

I'm looking forward to seeing Morrissey in concert soon (third time!  ) and going to my first NFL game.


----------



## Double Indemnity

meganmila said:


> Halloween. I love that time of the year.


This too. I'm hauling out my Halloween decorations this weekend.


----------



## Lasair

Hosting a dinner party tomorrow evening!


----------



## trendyfool

Performing my own song in singing class.


----------



## Frenger868

trendyfool said:


> Performing my own song in singing class.


Good Luck on that! Takes a lot of courage


----------



## aquilla

This November. London !


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Moving to the farm so I can go for walks without worrying about running into someone I know.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I'm looking forward to a place called love.


----------



## Melinda

meganmila said:


> Halloween. I love that time of the year.


Me too!

I'm looking forward to meeting up with my best friend today. We try to meet once a week for coffee. Also looking forward to starting my new job tomorrow!:boogie


----------



## olschool

going home


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I'm looking forward to moving on with life...


----------



## thewall

tropical cruise in 6 weeks!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Being in a television show in a couple of months, and going surfing in the canaries in november.


----------



## rosettas stoned

Figuring out what I want to do with my life.


----------



## Innamorata

Bagels for breakfast.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

thewall said:


> tropical cruise in 6 weeks!


Jelly.

My drink in 5, 4, 3...


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

thewall said:


> tropical cruise in 6 weeks!


Exciting! Which destinations?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Ice skating/Partying on Friday.


----------



## Innamorata

Getting my hair cut.


----------



## AnnaM

the weekend


----------



## Tugwahquah

Me life gem.


----------



## anonymous soul

Deh bowl of Yerbs I'm about to shmoke! :evil


----------



## thewall

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Exciting! Which destinations?


cape canaveral, fl, freeport, bahamas, and nassau, bahamas


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

2012.


----------



## scorp1966

I'm looking forward to starting my online class next week.


----------



## purplefruit

thewall said:


> cape canaveral, fl, freeport, bahamas, and nassau, bahamas


I did the same cruise with my family when I was 8. :haha

It was The Big Red Boat and there were Looney Toons characters all around. We all had a blast. Have fun 

-----------
I am looking forward to Saturday :yes


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Crawling into bed and going to sleep.


----------



## JenN2791

Tomorrow and Saturday


----------



## i just want luv

cold wheather and NBA.


----------



## ktbare

Finding myself after a long life of negativity and depression. Getting out of my identity crisis.


----------



## Neutrino

The Walking Dead season premiere next Sunday hell yeahhhh!


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

The next episodes Fairy Tail and Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon!


----------



## 0lly

Joining the gym.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Labour weekend in a couple of weeks, going down south to see fam/friends.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Bout to cook some noodles and watch anime.


----------



## Rossy

Getting my Subaru hopefuly picking it up in 6 days time


----------



## Tess4u

Redoing my room, almost done!


----------



## trendyfool

performing at this spoken word thing next tuesday.


----------



## Gorillaz

sky diving (hopefully) next weekend.


----------



## Citrine

Fall break. Yes, my school actually has a fall break.


----------



## mondayeyes

Getting a puppy this spring!


----------



## mapthesoul

I am looking forward to getting to know someone a bit better tomorrow! Little steps.


----------



## AussiePea

okcancel said:


> The Walking Dead season premiere next Sunday hell yeahhhh!


Oh Awesomeeeeeeeee can't wait for that show.

Tonight when I get home


----------



## Owl Eyes

Im looking forward to sleeping in, playing video games in my pajamas for 3 hours, tumbling a little then a shower.


----------



## AussiePea

PiscesVixen said:


> I can't wait for the premiere either! But I have to wait till Sunday like Okcancel :b


oops, the second part of my post was separate 

Will have to dl the show after it airs over there since it's prob months late arriving here as per usual :mum


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I'm looking forward to some great rest, and time to tinker with my model plane.


----------



## Josie

I'm looking forward to showing how eager I am to succeed at this job by researching in my free time.


----------



## thequietmanuk

I'm actually looking forward to Christmas, already.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The Halloween Dance! It's today and my costume is awesome!


----------



## EmptyRoom

My freedom

But in short term, two weeks because that's when my orders come in


----------



## Gorillaz

poker tourny with old high school buds. havent hung out with them in sometime.


----------



## eh3120

The Walking Dead


----------



## AussiePea

^^ That.

---------
And January, so much.


----------



## candiedsky

I guess going to sleep tonight. Really tired.... in the future, I'll go with 7th November. I get to dye my hair again and get new running shorts. :yes


----------



## odd_one_out

When mid afternoon arrives, because my appointment will be over with for better or worse. It will be a burden lifted. I've decided to not give in to anxious avoidance because it only magnifies anxiety disorders. I could get pretty ill but in the long term it's likely for the best.


----------



## db4805

Getting my new motorcycle tagged and registered. I want to go riding very badly. I'm a new rider. I should've done this a long time ago.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

December 21, 2012.


----------



## Neutrino

eh3120 said:


> The Walking Dead


So many fans! Woot woot!


----------



## GivenToFly

Pearl Jam Twenty on Friday, Walking Dead on Sunday, and Battlefield 3 on Tuesday.


----------



## sas111

To finally being in the 70's lbs weight range. Just a few more pounds & I can be free & dainty. I'm guessing in a week or so. So excited.


----------



## Thebazilly

I'm looking forward to Halloween! My costume is almost finished and it looks perfect!


----------



## Noca

Speaking with or seeing my gf <3!!!


----------



## theguru416

*iPhone*

Can wait to get the iPhone 4s. Coming in the mail soon.
Im such a Nerd


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I'm looking forward to dying. Often wonder why I'm here anyways. :stu I'm just a door mat :b


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

The arrival of extraterrestrials.


----------



## Innamorata

Food. I'm easily pleased.


----------



## iChoseThisName

The weekend easily.


----------



## topmid

i really can't wait for new years eve because i'm going to this huge rave called lights all night. it's gonna be so amazing.


----------



## stereohead

I'm so stoked for Christmas  . I just love the festive spirit more than anything else - the music, the decorations, the holiday sweaters. Can't wait!


----------



## alwaysmistaken

the end of november, for a number of reasons.


----------



## King Moonracer

My month of Christmas break.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm looking forward to the next time it snows. Snow in western washington is a rare surprise.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm also looking forward to reading some poetry at an open mic tomorrow.


----------



## Innamorata

Meeting up with another mum for coffee next week.


----------



## Tommy5000

Halloween
My friends coming home from college at the end of next month


----------



## baseballdude

Heading back up to college on Sunday.


----------



## Neutrino

City tomorrow. Imma shop till I drop.

Making someone smile...


----------



## mike285

I'm looking forward to the semester being over and the start of my winter break. Just 3 weeks of finals...


----------



## GunnyHighway

okcancel said:


> Making someone smile...


Sure is one lucky person! :yes


----------



## Neutrino

GunnyHighway said:


> Sure is one lucky person! :yes


They deserve it


----------



## eppe

Birthday. Will treat a friend who has been oh so good to me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Striking the pension levy and sneaking in a cheeky surf.


----------



## TabulaRasa

I'm looking forward to the extra paycheck I'll have in December.


----------



## riceboy247

Can't wait to back to China in christmas


----------



## trendyfool

Going out with the boy I talked to tonight.


----------



## diamondheart89

1. New shoes should be delivered soon.

2. Interview tomorrow, I'm nervous but excited.

3. I managed to sign up for relatively easy fluffy classes next semester so I can get them out of the way.


----------



## trendyfool

diamondheart89 said:


> 1. New shoes should be delivered soon.
> 
> 2. Interview tomorrow, I'm nervous but excited.
> 
> 3. I managed to sign up for relatively easy fluffy classes next semester so I can get them out of the way.


Sounds great! Good luck on the interview


----------



## Ambivert

Finishing the semester and restarting my life completely. I am ready for change.


----------



## diamondheart89

trendyfool said:


> Sounds great! Good luck on the interview


 Thanks! :high5


----------



## beherit

I'm looking forward to backpacking europe in 2 weeks. Also, a really great metal fest in TX ill be attending before i leave for my trip.


----------



## Gorillaz

Travelling


----------



## Neutrino

FEBRUARY. **** yes

fdshfksdflyduifednscdkfOMG


----------



## engram

I'm looking forward to date this girl

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...6705616_100002958872382_2851_1753097906_n.jpg

... coming soon. After next 15 lives or so.
It's so frustrating to know you have no chance..FML


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

engram said:


> I'm looking forward to date a girl like this
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...6705616_100002958872382_2851_1753097906_n.jpg


*She's hot^*

*Im looking forward to the new year and the changes to come *


----------



## layitontheline

December 18!!! Toronto.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Kurt Vile gig on Saturday night :yay

watching the sun rise in an hour or so


----------



## JGreenwood

Vacation!!!!


----------



## baseballdude

I'm going to ask my crush to a coffee date next time I see her.


----------



## melissa75

beherit said:


> I'm looking forward to backpacking europe in 2 weeks. Also, a really great metal fest in TX ill be attending before i leave for my trip.


Ohhh which metal fest?


----------



## mike285

Winter break.


----------



## beherit

melissa75 said:


> Ohhh which metal fest?


http://www.facebook.com/RITESOFDARKNESS

A lot of my favorite bands are playing this time, i missed this fest last year for maryland DM fest.


----------



## trendyfool

Seeing the boy on sunday


----------



## betweensilence

Im going back to my country soon for a month. Missing my family and friends! Looking forward to the future in general and its vast possibilities.


----------



## Northern Lights

I am looking forward to attending Eindhoven Metal Meeting at December 16th and to spending New Year's in Dublin! :yes


----------



## masterofsadness56

Nothing


----------



## masterofsadness56

beherit said:


> I'm looking forward to backpacking europe in 2 weeks. Also, a really great metal fest in TX ill be attending before i leave for my trip.


 Do you dress up in corpse paint


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Christmas with fam and hanging out with my bro who I haven't seen in ages. New Years party with a couple of close friends, so excited.


----------



## laura024

Sleep


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

laura024 said:


> Sleep


I'm right there with you. Well not literally, because that'd be pretty creep-o!

I "napped" for two hours yesterday after work. Then this morning I accidentally slept in for 40 minutes. Is it normal to need that much sleep?

Probably not.

I need like 12+ hours a night. I never get that, though, only on the weekends.


----------



## beherit

billsinthehouse said:


> Do you dress up in corpse paint


Are you serious? No.


----------



## Lasair

Christmas


----------



## LeftyFretz

Flying down to Florida to visit my old hood tomorrow. It's been years.


----------



## kikiwi

Christmas vacation...yay


----------



## Shyl3utterfly

I'm going to disneyworld in March so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Christina123

For tomorrow's doctor visit to be over.


----------



## tardisblue

I cannot wait for the holidays. I've been working my *** off recently at work and in 2.5 weeks, I can take a week and a half break from it.


----------



## meepie

I thought I would never say this, but my birthday. I guess getting older, while it dilutes my social experiences, it comforts me. Also because 22 is a symmetrical number.


----------



## Losm

My hand getting better and the busy weekend next week.


----------



## idiotboy

job interview tomorrow. already researched the company, qualified for the job and have some good jokes in the vault to crack. if i get the position...well, it would mean really good things for me and my wife.


----------



## Dying note

Sharing one of my songs with a family member of mine. I don't think I'm afraid anymore of allowing them to really understand me/my mind a little better. I think this is a good place to start.


----------



## tutliputli

Starting therapy, spending Christmas with my family, moving next year and hopefully getting a better job.


----------



## Bex1990

My 21st on December 30th and i'm starting back having therapy again on the 20th ........Plus i'm having a new pair of glasses (its a small thing but puts a smile on my face


----------



## Lasair

Backing a cake later


----------



## Catnap

I'm looking forward to next year, really. Just this month left to go! In January the new financial aid forms and such will be out and I can start preparing for going back to college. Now if only I could decide on which one I want to go to for sure....hm hm. Even if I don't go back to school next year, most of all, I just look forward to being able to move out from where I live right now and moving into my own place again.


----------



## behappy621

I'm looking forward to the holiday break so I can be free of school and annoying people.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Janniffy said:


> Backing a cake later


What are the odds on this cake of yours?

I'll put a tenner both ways on the Victoria sponge :b


----------



## jellybelly

I'm looking forward to loads of things right now; the weekend, seeing a show next week, office xmas party the weekend after, then xmas, then seeing a show in January and one in February and probably more! Then travelling for 2 months in the summer, then going away again in the autumn. So many things


----------



## Neutrino

February first! City and Colour and many other fantastical things here we come.


----------



## Cipher

Looking forward to the weekend. Semester is almost over so I won't have much homework to worry about. I'm going to play my ps3 for the first time in awhile.


----------



## Lasair

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> What are the odds on this cake of yours?
> 
> I'll put a tenner both ways on the Victoria sponge :b


No....it was to be a chocolate mixed nut cake my tenner, ha!


----------



## Dying note

Uploading more of my strange sketches. And sleeping for a long time this weekend. Deep sleep. That's all I want.


----------



## Melinda

Looking forward to spending Christmas with my boyfriend's family. We leave on Friday and I've been counting down the days since the 1st of the month!


----------



## LeftyFretz

Got a xmas party for work tomorrow. Gonna be an awesome night with my buds and gals.


----------



## olesilentone

Finishing exam tomorrow and then hanging with old friend on Thursday. Good times.


----------



## Blawnka

I'm looking forward to my college/university friends coming down for Christmas break, I've been pretty lonely since I live in a small town and I didn't go to college and they all did. Hopefully It'll be a good time with them.


----------



## Dying note

Therapy today. I want to surprise myself with telling the _whole _truth.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

This horrible year to be _over_.


----------



## Neutrino

Christmas break!!! 3 classes then I'm done! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## LeftyFretz

Not being hungover at work tomorrow.  

And going to bed early on a fri night.


----------



## Mr Mug

Getting the last few things i need to finish building my computer. Just a few more weeks :yay


----------



## Losteagle

The NEW Year


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Hanging out with my oldest sister wed and new years because im going ice skating


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

Getting my septum pierced in 2 weeks.


----------



## celiloquy

I'm looking forward to quite a few things:

*Paying my credit card bills in early January!

*Tax refund!!

*Presidential election season! 

*The Dark Knight Rises!


On a shorter timetable, I'm looking forward to eating something delicious soon. Maybe broccoli cheddar rice, or macaroni and cheese.  Or... something else with cheese. Cheeeeeese. :boogie


----------



## sweetD

NYE
Moving to a hot exotic country in January! Can't wait


----------



## Dying note

Exercising tomorrow morning. I just hope to feel better afterwards.


----------



## ainsleigh

secretlyshecries said:


> Erm, seeing Muse again next month. And Bon Jovi (seperately, obviously. lol )


LOVE muse....


----------



## Losteagle

My new place


----------



## Rubi

Spring :blank


----------



## catalinahx

I'm actually super excited for Christmas. I managed to get some decent things as gifts for the first time in my life, and it's nice being able to surprise the people close to you.


----------



## Dying note

The weekend.


----------



## wnt2chng

^^Ditto. What she said.


----------



## Losteagle

Next week


----------



## KiwiGirl

Christmas Day with my family.


----------



## ShiptoShore

2012!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

The next three minutes :]
Will have finished work for the year.
I'm estatic.


----------



## laura024

More coffee. Yes, I really look towards the future LOL.


----------



## Jinxx

Midnight. Everyone will be asleep & I can watch a movie online.


----------



## Lune

The Hobbit movies are giving me something to look forward to for the next two years! :boogie


----------



## Losteagle

My girlfriend coming home...


----------



## 0lly

Going rock-climbing with my brother. He bought me rock climbing lessons for Christmas. However it will mean me having to talk to strangers :roll


----------



## AK32

graduating college, and getting the job I've alway wanted.


----------



## Lasair

To an e-mail from a friend


----------



## melissa75

This weekend!


----------



## Camelleone

My friends messages about meeting or gathering *hope got one this weekend also, Next month will moving to another city.


----------



## JenN2791

Looking forward to going to Downtown Disney later today with my friend =)


----------



## Endorphin

In about 3 hours, kratom and phenibut will arrive.


----------



## Rossy

Asking that lovely girl out.


----------



## Endorphin

Rossy said:


> Asking that lovely girl out.


Get it! GET IT!


----------



## Dying note

Recording the song I wrote.


----------



## jpb

I'm starting my travels in two weeks! Southeast Asia for a couple months, then Eastern Europe. The end goal is to teach English in Russia. Social anxiety, get the f*** outta my way!


----------



## offbyone

jpb said:


> I'm starting my travels in two weeks! Southeast Asia for a couple months, then Eastern Europe. The end goal is to teach English in Russia. Social anxiety, get the f*** outta my way!


Jealous! Good luck.


----------



## komorikun

jpb said:


> I'm starting my travels in two weeks! Southeast Asia for a couple months, then Eastern Europe. The end goal is to teach English in Russia. Social anxiety, get the f*** outta my way!


blog about teaching English in Russia

http://www.englishteacherx.blogspot.com/


----------



## alex9498

I can't wait for New Years Eve


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Paintballing today. And pub crawling later on to say goodbye to 2011 :[


----------



## Opacus

learning korean and japanese!


----------



## Retronia

I cant wait for the fireworks and then looking in TV how the other fireworks were around the world!
I love that


----------



## wnt2chng

My wife and I are going out of town mall shopping in a little bit. Lunch at Red Lobster.


----------



## Kennnie

the day i die


----------



## mezzoforte

My audition tomorrow


----------



## cjamja

My trip to Canada in June to see my best friend woohooo


----------



## avoidobot3000

For a certain someone to come online.
_
_


----------



## FreshPerspective

Moving to Austin and going to community college. I quit college before. This time I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## Ironpain

Looking forward to my trip to Colorado in June which will actually be the first time I've ever been out of the country as well as the first time I have ever flown on a plane.


----------



## JenN2791

just being at school tomorrow lol


----------



## whiteWhale

Friday.


----------



## flykiwi

I cant wait until I lose weight and fit into the clothes I want :]


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Friday- I am getting my hair cut. It's going to be a cute pixy-like 'do and will be the shortest it's ever been. But cannot wait- I need my hair cut bad anyway


----------



## purplerainx3

Studying art and living on my own in Manhattan this summer for a month. At a program where I won't know a single person.  Excited/Anxious.


----------



## Barette

My genioplasty this summer!


----------



## jtb3485

The weekend! :boogie


----------



## czersalad19

Attending a rave soon


----------



## northstar1991

going to college


----------



## Losm

Holidaaaay


----------



## strawberryjulius

my cousin is visiting on the weekend.


----------



## mbg1411

Im looking forward to my future in general. Im in the military and got some career paths/options to look forward to in 2013. I cant wait. Good times


----------



## Rossy

Leaving this awful world.


----------



## tutliputli

Rossy said:


> Leaving this awful world.


:squeeze Do you want to talk?

-------

- Sunday 6th May, 2012
- Hot chocolate with cream


----------



## Rossy

Having a left leg/knee thats not painful all the time.


----------



## Citrine

Spring break....not doin too much but it'd be nice to just relax with the family again.


----------



## strawberryjulius

tutliputli said:


> :squeeze Do you want to talk?
> 
> -------
> 
> - Sunday 6th May, 2012
> - Hot chocolate with cream


that is a great way to celebrate my birthday. 

-

getting my results on tuesday! hopefully they've found *something.* im looking forward to feeling better.


----------



## Asbel18

I really can't wait for this game to come out on March 13th. Gonna have a marathon on Tales of Graces!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Going travelling for a year or two!


----------



## KelsKels

Getting my braces off on the 7th. Woo! I forgot what its like not having metal in my mouth lol.


----------



## Neutrino

Shower tomorrow morning


----------



## ChrissyQ

I'm looking forward to getting accepted for Disability so I don't have to worry about finding a job and paying for everything I need

I'm not looking forward to the life of pain I know I have ahead of me! But I can't escape it ! D:


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Six60 gig. =)
And lady gaga too but that's not 'til June.


----------



## LoneWolf111

i cant wait for a cruise im taking to the carribean in a little over a week! ive been excersising and preparing. im looking forward to testing some confidence and trying to talk to people. i think im deffinatley ready NOW!


----------



## ratbag

Sleep and second breakfast.


----------



## Tu Cielo

Getting off of work tomorrow and drawing for a good three hours hopefully. And then relaxing the rest of the night


----------



## PhilipJFry

Next week.


----------



## fallen18

I woke up and I'm really thirsty so I'm looking forward to getting a drink downstairs right now.


----------



## Innamorata

Summer in Italy.


----------



## cjamja

Getting paid on Friday. Ima be rich! :boogie


----------



## ratbag

Hopefully leaving this general area for March Break.


----------



## cafune

The March break! I need a break from people... I feel maxed out/emotionally drained. Couldn't have been timed any better.


----------



## dirsad

I'm going to be leaving a job I love because I can't stand the university I'm at.

It was a hard decision to make, but I am looking forward to moving on.


----------



## SartoriTaurus

I'm looking foward to my birthday next month, I'll probably be getting the 'Remington Steele' dvds. I LOVE Brosnan!


----------



## Koloz

Possibly getting laid


----------



## cafune

Book signing next Tuesday! So freaking excited. Already grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Farideh

Spring Break


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm really looking forward to turning seventeen next weekend, I'm so incredibly sick of sixteen. Then in the distant future, being in Europe this summer!


----------



## 2StarlessNight

Nothing. Nah, just kidding! =P I'm looking forward to Summer Vacation.


----------



## AussiePea

Getting out of this doctors so i can do a crap! Jajajajajaja


----------



## CoastalSprite

Spending the day with my dad on Monday... As long as work doesn't spring something on me.


----------



## LordScott

Im seeing Jack Russels's Great White in Concert, he is having a meet and greet..I am seeing another band before that, June 9th, they were an opening band for ULI JON ROTH, and they kicked *** and stuck in our head, we gotta respect that.. then another concert.. then in july another concert, were seeing SCORPIONS!!!


----------



## Dying note

Regina Spektor's new record next month  So excited.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

A week off in June. Well deserved break from hectic work!


----------



## Grimsey

In all honestly, the imminent release of Diablo 3. I need a few weeks to just zone out.


----------



## Doriis

Graduating. Three more years to go yay!


----------



## Witchcraft

Going home and Lady GaGa's gig.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Graduation. :yes


----------



## Atreya

I wish to travel the world. Working for the money towards doing it


----------



## MidnightBlu

Getting money.
Sleep lol.
Getting my shoes in the mail.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Sleeping, because it's my only escape.


----------



## baseballdude

I'm going to have the busiest yet most awesome summer of my life!


----------



## Neutrino

Going to the city for two days


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

change


----------



## Starless Sneetch

The weekend, so I can actually get some sleep! :yawn


----------



## emilygiselle

The end of the semester and I'm seeing Andrew Bird tomorrow night.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I'm going to Philcon!
Anyone else going?
It's June 1-3


----------



## JenN2791

The end of this semester


----------



## ohgodits2014

For Sunday to be over.


----------



## JenN2791

Finishing my homework lol


----------



## closed99

Prometheus.


----------



## Voyager

Sdwarcher said:


> Prometheus.


This. I saw The Avengers at the theaters today, so waiting for this. :time


----------



## Craig788

diablo 3


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Going to Vegas this Friday to see my mom!!! Will be there for a few days. Soooo cannot wait! I haven't seen her since Thanksgiving last year. Can't wait to hug my mommy! :yay


----------



## tjames

Finally seeing a therapist tomorrow. Starting a new job tomorrow.


----------



## cafune

School will be over very soon and I'll be freeeee. I have so much to learn and read over the summer. Just thinking about it is making me go all tingly. History and philosophy and economics and psychology. Just everything really. :yay


----------



## mike285

May 15th, 9:30pm because then I'm done with school.


----------



## Blanck

Tomorrow evening. I'm going over to a friend's place to watch a movie.


----------



## JenN2791

Getting my geography project completed tomorrow.


----------



## Judge

sunny day tomorrow after a week of rain


----------



## Xmsbby

Can't wait to go to my cousin's baby shower nxt wk! and 3 wks from now, spending the summer away from home!


----------



## Matomi

Going to sleep!
Still hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

SEEING DREAM THEATER AGAIN!
Im not sure when, but later this year some time they'll be in the area again, and Im so ****ing pumped.
Also, I'm seeing Foster the People with my lady (hopefully)!


----------



## Aly

the last day of school.. june 7th


----------



## JenN2791

looking forward to my SA and other crap in my life to be over..


----------



## kimtsan

*YES*



Sdwarcher said:


> Prometheus.


Me, too!  Prometheus FTW.

And also, I'm watching Avengers again.


----------



## 2StarlessNight

The beginning of Summer Vacation, the day after the last day of school, the end of the school year, whatever you want to call it... Lol.


----------



## noyadefleur

Going home to see my family on Tuesday! Never thought I'd miss them as much as I do.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Black ops 2


----------



## Andres124

looking forward to hopefully doing a meetup soon in Sacramento


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming

Change, just in general. I've given a lot of things away this year, changed my wardrobe, reviewing my goals. I don't know what exactly I'm hoping will come next, though I have some ideas. Everything feels in transition, but I much prefer it to stagnation.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

My first paycheck ^.^


----------



## John316C

Forgetting myself completely.


----------



## Gurosan

my own demise as it unfolds..


----------



## Barette

Going home!!! I CANNOT wait!!


----------



## Fairydust

Purchasing a dijumbe drum at the weekend. :clap


----------



## Cam1

Getting out of New England for college. Looking at a few schools in the Carolinas


----------



## Barette

I cannot wait to see Silver Linings Playbook!


----------



## vanishingpt

Winter break. Looking forward to light snow fall, Christmas lights, more hot chocolate, spending more time with friends and family, not worrying so much about school for a couple weeks.


----------



## MoonForge

For today, well its sort of half and half, i'm going to have my last appointment with my therapist this afternoon, we're going to drink coffee at some place, and we're going to say goodbye, so its basically a goodbye appointment, i find it difficult and odd but also good  And i spent several weeks working on a drawing for her, i'm nervous but also excited xD So confusing.


----------



## abeatticus

More Christmas lights!


----------



## TobeyJuarez

im looking forward to asking out my crush who i found out has a definite crush on me  
i cant wait


----------



## NeveS

^Good luck dude. Post the deets if it goes well yea?

Come on 2013. I'm ready. ****in bring it.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

NeveS said:


> ^Good luck dude. Post the deets if it goes well yea?
> 
> Come on 2013. I'm ready. ****in bring it.


will do.... hopefully i see her this weekend


----------



## MoonForge

Thinking of an idea for my new drawing later today : o


----------



## noyadefleur

Getting this ten page essay done, and the semester being over in two weeks.


----------



## Raphael200

Christmas prezzies!And other stuff!Hhahahahaha!


----------



## Kakumbus

My next bag of weed, tbh i couldn't think of anything else atm.


----------



## thequietmanuk

Getting off work 2 weeks for Christmas.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

My CD drive arriving in the mail.


----------



## Kenpachi

Bakuman volume 1 arriving in the mail.


----------



## Tubman

Moving out and maybe going some place far away.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Getting this new job ( not likely )
Seeing someone awesome again on Thursday.
My paycheck.
Getting the rest of my car fixed. ( although that keeps getting put off )
Finding another place to live, (hopefully no roommates this time, but that all depends on whether or not I get the new job).


----------



## the alley cat

Christmas
Getting out of college
Moving out of my apartment
Getting (hopefully) a new summer job at a kids camp
Tonight, so I can relax and take a bath
To get the **** out of the mental situation I'm in
Tommorow, because hopefully it'll be a new adventure and I can do something different
To have something to eat
To go on my computer and listen to music
To finish my last class of the day
To LIVE and not merely EXIST


----------



## GuyMontag

The last episode of The Walking Dead before the hiatus.


----------



## Relz

*Friday, December 7th! (last day of semester!)
*Japandroids concert! :boogie 
*getting graphic novels for Christmas!


----------



## Cashew

The second


----------



## AceEmoKid

Getting apps/essays done. 

Seriously. I don't care if I don't get into the college of my dreams. I just want my mum to stop nagging/yelling at me about apps 24/7.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Nothing


----------



## Jkate89

December 14th, my last exam! Super excited to do nothing at all, just relax.


----------



## trinitrish

Im totally looking foward to my Costa Rica Trip next year and hopefully a backpacking trip through Europe too (if I can afford it)!


----------



## aquilla

I'm looking forward to this theatre play based on Dostoyevsky's The Village of Stepanchikovo that I have tickets for.


----------



## cafune

Baking brownies with my roommate after finals.


----------



## subconscious

I'm looking forward to laughing with people, until I start to cry


----------



## Gurosan

21 of dec..


----------



## noyadefleur

My good friend is coming to visit me today. We're going to cook something, talk and probably drink a bit.. at this point though I could really use it.


----------



## dismiss

Took out a credit card with 6 months deferred interest so I could buy a new desktop computer. 
Can't wait. I've had this dinosaur for like 10 years now... It's sooo slow anymore... Has about 100mb of space left on it...
The new one is an i5, 3.1GHz, 8gb DDR3, 2TB HDD... OS- win7 64bit with option for $15 upgrade to win8... :boogie


----------



## Minkiro

- Moving
- School ( .. i know )
- A new year


----------



## Unknown88

I'm going back to England for Christmas. I was beginning to worry I wouldn't be able to because I couldn't afford my plane tickets. My mum helped me, she's lovely. I can't wait to see everyone again.



GuyMontag said:


> The last episode of The Walking Dead before the hiatus.


 No more Walking Dead till sometime in the new year. That sucks.


----------



## jellybelly

I'm looking forward to The Hobbit film and my office Christmas party in a couple of weeks


----------



## NoHeart

Second date with this girl.


----------



## ImWeird

Sunday December 9th at 12:07PM. Going to be amazing.


----------



## Jkate89

Decorating our Christmas tree! Just love.


----------



## timothy

death


----------



## Cam1

Winter Break. Next two weeks are going to be hell.


----------



## musiclover55

Cam1 said:


> Winter Break. Next two weeks are going to be hell.


Yep, Same here.


----------



## vanishingpt

Also looking forward to winter break. I also look forward to talking to a particular-someone every night hehe.

Can't wait for all this school madness to end. End of semester's always the worst.


----------



## vanishingpt

Now I just look forward to going to sleep. Augh, bad day.


----------



## sleepydrone

December 15th; gonna read the last Hitchens book; vacation time


----------



## tbyrfan

Friday. :boogie


----------



## youronly1

I look forward to finishing my job and having a long holiday!


----------



## StrangePeaches

tomorrow, im meeting up with a person i like, so seeing him will be a treat. even though he doesnt like me back.....ha...life


----------



## Barette

Going back to Connecticut. The sweet, sweet state that it is. I used to hate it, now all I want is to go back. Only 8 more days!!!!!


----------



## MoonForge

Working more on a christmas card


----------



## genes1s

Short term: Dec 18, my last exam and 6 hours later I'm on a plane home to my sweet, native sun-filled Mediterranean country to see my family... 

Long term(ish): The end of this school year, the hardest of all 4 years of my undergrad, and summer


----------



## arnie

tbyrfan said:


> Friday. :boogie







:teeth


----------



## Barette

Barette said:


> Going back to Connecticut. The sweet, sweet state that it is. I used to hate it, now all I want is to go back. Only 8 more days!!!!!


5 more days now! Ahhh!

Can't wait to be the **** out of North Carolina.


----------



## tbyrfan

arnie said:


> :teeth


I knew you were going to link me to that. :lol


----------



## Witchcraft

Looking forward to moving into a new house, where I will finally have my own bathroom, and no longer have to share it with some strangers.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Seeing my boyfriend this weekend, and then going home for Christmas next Thursday  This uni term has been so long...


----------



## DesertStar91

I am looking forward to Tuesday, which is the last day of class for me. I am also looking forward to Christmas, as long as it's not crappy and my boyfriend I met from here to come and be with me for a month ) and spend New Year's and my 22nd birthday with me. )) I love him!


----------



## Barette

Barette said:


> 5 more days now! Ahhh!
> 
> Can't wait to be the **** out of North Carolina.


3 more days!!!

I'm gonna keep doing this till I'm back in CT.


----------



## Freiheit

2 weeks from now when last exams and finals will be over.


----------



## litare

baking holiday cookies


----------



## Cam1

My solo road trip down the east coast ending in Norfolk, VA. Gonna check out colleges and some places along the way. Can't wait!


----------



## bbarn

visiting my family. i just moved away from home for a job and i miss my home and family very much


----------



## kilgoretrout

Shaving my legs today! And last day of school is Tuesday!


----------



## cosmicslop

For it to be 11:50am on Monday, which marks the end of the semester/finals. I want my Christmas dinner, trip to Lake Tahoe, and my birthday asap.


----------



## vanishingpt

Getting over this cold!

And hanging out with friends on Thursday! <3


----------



## anxious dreamer

Getting Chinese food tonight.
Mmm, crab rangoon and chicken fingers.


----------



## NoHeart

I still don't know.


----------



## cafune

Crashing at my friend's place for a few days next week. Bloody well need it. I haven't seen her in over three months, or laughed until my sides ached and had some proper fun in too long.


----------



## cybernaut

Spring Break! Im in my last class right now. 

Sent from my phone with Tapatalk App


----------



## xperit

The summer, it's been a really long winter and im really tired of this snow.


----------



## misspeachy

Feeling better and back to normal, after feeling so sick today.


----------



## Sinatra

I'm looking forward to my senior year in highschool which is next year, hopefully I'll get all the classes I asked for and maybe I'll make a couple of friends


----------



## jennyrsand

I'm looking forward to re-decorating my new room


----------



## FrostGiant

I can't wait till May to see the Legend of Zelda Symphony of the Goddesses in London  
I went to the 25th Anniversary symphony in 2011 and it was one of the best experiences of my life. 

My goal is to start living and stop being scared of going places because of my social anxiety, I never want to miss out on experiences again. 

In the future my goal is the visit Japan and the USA (particularly DisneyWorld  )


----------



## tristatejosh

Going to Washington D.C. next Saturday
Earth Day of Service
and my first ever Dance show is in May.


----------



## NoHeart

Death.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Power.


----------



## alissadisa

I am going to mall next weekend to attend a festival and to meet a few friends.


----------



## Lasair

Finishing the college year


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

change


----------



## AceEmoKid

Graduation, and hopefully moving far, far away.


----------



## NoHeart

I have no idea.


----------



## alissadisa

I am looking forward to working to our office and then getting my first period of leave to travel to village.


----------



## Zulnex

Looking forward doing laundry again and cleaning the house. I find it relaxing.


----------



## NoHeart

Getting my legendary weapon in GW2, this is the only thing in my life that gives me any sense of purpose... 

Grinding away, day by day.


----------



## gytar

Graduating, only two months to go!


----------



## tronjheim

This Friday, April 12. 
Going back to bed this morning. 
Pokémon X&Y.


----------



## harrison

I look forward to going back to Ubud in Bali. Lost of nice people up there and it's a great town.


----------



## misspeachy

Most definitely the summer!
and my tour definitely too.


----------



## StNaive

I'm looking forward to finishing my school year, so I can go to Nova Scotia to visit my uncles!


----------



## weird girl

i dont have anything to look forward to


----------



## losteternal

I want to take my horse to gallop on the beach if we get a hot day this year. I want to paddle in the sea with him and let him go as fast as he wants.
I also want to breed my tarantulas when they are adults the pairings i look forward to most are Candy and Money, Dakota and Rapunzel and Hercules and Hamlet. They all have lovely temperements but are babies themselves.


----------



## catcharay

I am excited for 17/4 to arrive!


----------



## EliSummer

Seeing my family in Germany and congratulating my best friend for becoming dad


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

I am looking forward to eating my next meal or snack.


----------



## Consider

5/11/13.


----------



## harrison

Getting on that plane - again.


----------



## misspeachy

Tomorrow, summery summery summery.
I'm going to Regent's Park all day long,
so excited!


----------



## D G

Tomorrow
Meeting a certain person again


----------



## ingenious53

Looking forward to starting my online classes to improve my transcript.


----------



## vanishingpt

- Learning how to use my dslr
- Potentially working with other engineers and architects
- New shoes and nail polish
- Houstan!
- Doing yoga up and early while the sun is rising


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Nothing as of now.


----------



## tristatejosh

This semester ending, and getting better as the days go by.


----------



## Northern Lights

I'll be going to Rock Hard Open Air next weekend with 2 Swedish friends of mine!


----------



## Keyblade

I'm looking forward to July/August.


----------



## WhatBITW

Work tomorrow night.

not trolling.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

starting my online course


----------



## renegade disaster

having the house to myself next week, WOOT! cannot wait. it doesn't happen often, so I feel like celebrating when it does occur hehe


----------



## TryingMara

Hanging out with my nephew on Sunday.


----------



## worldcitizen

Thursday 16th. I'm gonna have to make that day very worthwhile.


----------



## Bokk

I'm looking forward to getting a haircut.


----------



## netherclaws

Summer vacation, I need it.


----------



## NoHeart

Going to a concert with my dad, it's gonna be fun.


----------



## tronjheim

Mountain climbing trip this coming weekend.


----------



## asphodel

I'm looking forward to a night of experimental cooking.



NoHeart said:


> Going to a concert with my dad, it's gonna be fun.


Teach him some hip new moves.


----------



## Winterwalk

The next episode of Elementary.


----------



## lockS

A festival this weekend


----------



## meepie

My trip to california in 3 weeks and my boyfriend moving here. :yay


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Finding this GOD DAMN REMOTE!


----------



## Northern Lights

I'll attend a friend's wedding next Saturday. I'm sure it will be fun, he'll even have 2 bands playing at the party


----------



## TryingMara

Tomorrow night. Having dinner with friends.


----------



## Sir Ike of Mars

Graduation; Pokemon Y, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Metal Gear Solid V and Kingdom Hearts 1.5. Yay! c:


----------



## laura024

You


----------



## always starting over

I'm playing a show like next week. I have mixed feelings about my other band members, but I'm excited to start performing again. I think it might cure my anxiety problems for a while. Might try to invite some people in my summer classes, so I can impress girls with my mad guitar skillz. It should be fun. The bar is set pretty low, I've heard, in terms of local bands. Most of them don't even play in time or play coherent songs.


----------



## Brax

I have a strong desire to go to the library and pick up some holds. I might go tomorrow depending on my confidence level. At the end of the month, I'm looking forward to shopping, drinking, groceries and I might buy a DVD player or CD player.


----------



## EmptyRoom

For the short term, running in a park tomorrow

I need some sunshine and exercise


----------



## Lazarusx

I agree OP.

I've been through periods of utter stagnation with nothing to look forward to and it can become very soul-destroying.. i've made it an active mission of mine to always have a goal to aspire towards.. *however;*

Right now im looking forward to traveling overseas in July for an undetermined amount of time; it's the biggest risk i've ever taken in my life but i want to know what it's like to be in a position of genuine freedom.. where i have no idea where im going to be next week, or when i will return home, or who i will meet.

Cast away all the security nets and comforts that define my world and see where the moment carries me away too.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Having more self-confidence and less anxiety! :lol


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

This weekend!


----------



## renegade disaster

always starting over said:


> I'm playing a show like next week. I have mixed feelings about my other band members, but I'm excited to start performing again. I think it might cure my anxiety problems for a while. Might try to invite some people in my summer classes, so I can impress girls with my mad guitar skillz. It should be fun. The bar is set pretty low, I've heard, in terms of local bands. Most of them don't even play in time or play coherent songs.


good luck with it mate!


----------



## Lish3rs

Sleep, and definitely having a few days off from those 10 hour shifts.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

New car.
Mayhem fest 2013.
Getting house to myself for 3 weeks and letting my friends stay over.


----------



## Hello22

Skyping my family, i haven't spoke to/seen them in 7 weeks, and it will be weird but cool.


----------



## Northern Lights

I'm travelling to Belgrade on Saturday for a concert!


----------



## Bigmo

Meeting mates


----------



## OscillateWildly

My therapy session on Tuesday.


----------



## TryingMara

Finding out whether I'll be having a new niece or a new nephew. Also, the immense amount of goodies that people will bring in tomorrow.


----------



## Gurosan

few years in future to have more of my awesome self-refelctions with melancholic mood and some moonshine at some dark evening night outdoors


----------



## ratbag

Starting my job so I can get the anxiety over with.


----------



## Dat Gyul

Having this baby, first finding out the gender so we can agree on a name.


----------



## Elad

Finding an apartment, although it will probably be stressful, its going to be fun.


----------



## Miyu

to a day in 5 weeks, when I'm free of exams for the summer. in other words, summer full of gaming, , freedom, books, watching series, movies, anime, ... starts then! :boogie:boogie


----------



## Lipizzan

Sleeping in tomorrow!


----------



## ohgodits2014

Turning 37.


----------



## StNaive

Father's day this weekend is gonna be a lot of fun.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Falling asleep.


----------



## NoHeart

Right now? Work to be over.


----------



## MCHB

Why the same thing as I do every week...The weekend! :boogie


----------



## renegade disaster

^ i'm looking forward to the weekend too.

I have the place to myself again!


----------



## Final Fantasy

Seeing my boyfriend at weekend.


----------



## Alienated

A massive freaking heart attack !!


----------



## Esugi78

Getting a job soon hopefully


----------



## Dragonsparks

New laptop. God.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

-Moving into new house next Friday  
-Catching up with a good friend in two weeks 
-Flying down to see family friends in a month
-Rihanna in Oct
-Hopefully a trip overseas during Xmas if I save loads !


----------



## harrison

When I get a new passport ( the old one went through the wash ) - I'm gonna go back up to Bali again. Next year I might try and go further up into SE Asia.


----------



## Thatguy55

Getting tomorrow over with so I can at least try and relax for the summer holidays and then I have 1 last therapy session and doctors appointment to get through and then I should be free till September, woohoo.
I'm also kind of looking forward to my birthday even though it's never anything special, it's just a bunch of family who seem as if they're forcing themselves to give me cards and a bit of money just because they feel they have to.


----------



## Astrofreak6

Finishing my course which will happen in the next 2 weeks


----------



## corbeaublanc

The new sub forums in the frustration forum. WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ghostface

The other side.


----------



## Elad

Getting the keys to new apartment on monday, feel like doing the new apartment song and dance (which I just made up now) it goes like "new apartttment, new apaaartment, new apppparttment" x10 with squinted eyes, pursed lips, clicking fingers and a doing a slight jig as I shuffle around shaking my shoulders. Oh and tone of my voice is low and forced, I really should try to record this masterpiece. 

cannot wait to be sleeping under a skylight hnnng. sitting on my balcony spying on my neighbours hnn- .. i mean, not serious, I would never do that. (i would)


----------



## Camelleone

holiday. or this sunday, when I can wake up in the morning, knowing it's sunday and sleep again


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

This Saturday when I get my new van! :eyes


----------



## srschirm

A few things this summer, including a trip to see my brother's family for my birthday.


----------



## Kimonosan

Excited to be starting at my new four year college since my degree for my Associates Degree finally came in the mail. This is a chance for a new start and to meet people that are in the same program as me, so maybe I'll have some work friends.


----------



## LittleKitten

Seeing my LDR boyfriend in 10 days :3


----------



## WhatWentWrong

this will probably sound daft but I can't wait till monday when I start my new workout regime at the gym. Moving up from 3 days a week to 5 days, different exercises, little more cardo and different diet. Don't judge me.


----------



## Zatch

Getting my DJ Mixtrack turntable. Having some more accessories to my goal is really going to help me kick this off. I'd definitely dedicate more to it after that.


----------



## Miyu

summer. have 2 weeks more of exams and then I'm free.


----------



## thirdcoming

Nothing that I can think off


----------



## NoHeart

Hmm, I don't know, not much really... just taking it day by day I think.


----------



## apx24

The prospect of finally getting a job one day, and my first paycheck.


----------



## Caitlyn

Very short term: Talking with my boyfriend when he gets home from work today.

Short term: It's kind of stupid, but Pokemon X/Y. Mixed feelings about new term at school. I guess it'll be fine once it starts and I get back into the routine of things again.

Long term: Graduating. It will be a huge milestone for me and I know it will do so much for my life. Even if it's just a piece of paper, I'll feel more confident that I accomplished something and saw it through to the end.


----------



## Mur

The fireworks show tomorrow night.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

The end of the world.


----------



## Mousey9

School to start so I can quit my job.


----------



## Raeden

Being financially independent.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Looking forward to work again (if I get a job)


----------



## mdiada

1. Losing another 50 or so pounds. (I've already lost 50 since March!)
2. College to begin August 19
3. A better, higher-paying job


----------



## leonardess

getting through tomorrow without caring about what anyone thinks.


----------



## zonebox

For just myself, to finish restoring my sailboat and taking her out for a few weeks. I can't wait to explore the coast of Florida, have a bit of adventure, and self reflection.. all at a pace of about 5mph via wind power :lol


----------



## MEC

I'm looking forward to my parents and an aunt and uncle coming to visit at the beginning of August. I moved far away from home last year and since I have trouble making new friends I don't know very many people, I am definitely looking forward to some familiar faces and showing them around where I now live!


----------



## The Misery Chick

Driving lessons.


----------



## CoastalSprite

The soccer game with Seattle in three hours. Will be the first time this season I actually watch my professional soccer club play (albeit on TV)


----------



## Esugi78

To get a job again


----------



## Cam1

The first week of August my family from South Carolina, Massachusetts, California, and all of us here in Maine will be at camp for the week. I'm actually pretty comfortable around this side of the family. They're mostly introverts, which is cool. It should be a fun week on the water with cousins that I haven't seen in a while. It's always the best week of the year.



infamous93 said:


> School to start so I can quit my job.


Yep. Same here.


----------



## blu xo

September!


----------



## CherryBlossom

Work work work !!!!


----------



## vanishingpt

New design project tomorrow, super stoked to get it rolling.

And looking forward to a Statics course I'll be taking over the summer. It's out of my field of study but hey, it'll give me an edge right?


----------



## MCHB

the weekend!


----------



## NoHeart

Meeting up with a girl I met online a while back, not trying to get my hopes but it's impossible at this point T_T


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Friday.


----------



## Mur

The future.


----------



## APP Adrian

I'm starting my first year of university this September =).


----------



## Rhiannon66

I have a vacation day coming up on Monday!


----------



## vanishingpt

One of my Engineering courses starts on Monday, I'm excited to see how it goes since it's out of my field of study (for now anyway).


----------



## Raphael200

School Work : )


----------



## Gurosan

for spark of vengenance to ignite...


----------



## KelsKels

October. For the Walking Dead, AC4, Halloween, and the Fall. I always love October.. and its going to be amazing this year.


----------



## Mur

Figure Drawing classes coming up in a few months, I can't freaking wait!


----------



## tronjheim

Upgrading to an SSD. More solo biking trips. Sitting on the beach in solitude and peace.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Going down to LA with my big bro to see my other big bro. Were going to tear some **** up.


----------



## Miyu

I'm gonna bake chocolate cupcakes today!!!! ^^


----------



## livingeasy

To have my first child ever....


----------



## rayeo

To get all my orders done. I'm so looking forward to that! + getting a job, applying for school  And if I could see my sister and her family again. I will forever look forward to that.


----------



## Minkiro

Our trip to Scotland :boogie


----------



## T Studdly

Getting back to college after taking a long break.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

Starting my English degree in October..


----------



## The Misery Chick

Another paycheck.


----------



## Leonodas

Finding a friend at the Y.


----------



## purplerainx3

Seeing my best friend for the first time in forever later today.


----------



## ratbag

Accumulating enough experience to quit my current job.


----------



## TryingMara

Seeing my kitty in a little while and hanging out with friends later on today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Taaylah said:


> August 19th


What happens on August 19th?


----------



## T Studdly

Trip to niagra falls tomarrow


----------



## TryingMara

My cat being strong and healthy enough to come home. Also- catching up on Dexter.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Feeling really ****ty like I want to skip school tomorrow, but a girl from the next door class asked if I could teach her a couple songs on guitar during the break. I don't want to let her down, so I'll probably end up attending class.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

TryingMara said:


> My cat being strong and healthy enough to come home. *Also- catching up on Dexter.*


Thanks for reminding me to do this!

Oh, and I hope your cat gets well soon. :3


----------



## TryingMara

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Thanks for reminding me to do this!
> 
> Oh, and I hope your cat gets well soon. :3


Haha, I'm waiting to watch with someone, but it's killing me! I want to see what happens!

And thanks


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Taaylah said:


> Fall semester starts. I need something to keep me busy I'm going crazy with all of this free time.


Meetup. If you really want to?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

For this life to be over with.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Taaylah said:


> August 19th


Same except that's when I have a random 2 week holiday from work


----------



## marcel177

Going back to school! Yay! :d


----------



## vanishingpt

Sleeping in tomorrow. YAY!


----------



## Nanami

The next two days off. Tacos tonight. Dexter/True Blood/Breaking Bad/Attack on Titan tomorrow. Seeing my counselor. Reading the latest chapter of Attack on Titan and Orange Marmalade.


----------



## MindHacker

I'm really looking forward to cuddling up with a beautiful woman and having a deep, meaningful conversation.


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Final episodes of Breaking Bad coming up. 

School starting on the 19th. I've spent the past 3 months doing absolutely nothing. So sick of being alone. At least going to school a few hours a week will get me out of the house and around other people.


----------



## T Studdly

Getting back to school after an insane long break.

Also going to seabreeze amusement park last week of august. FRIED DOUGH, COLA AND RIDES!


----------



## AxeDroid

Watching Attack on Titan with my only IRL friend and discussing about it.


----------



## keyth

Breaking Bad season finale


----------



## Alone75

Hmm I'm looking forward to my turkey dinner at Christmas I guess, that's all I got.:stu


----------



## Supra

overdosing on oxy.


----------



## TryingMara

Time off from work.


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

I'm looking forward to finishing my education and, if Luck is the Lady she makes herself out to be, moving out of my current location and taking my first steps on an all new chapter of my life. 

Also, I'm looking forward to dessert.


----------



## asphodel

The end of summer when I finally will have real reasons to get off the computer and out of the house.


----------



## T Studdly

Friday.

Going shopping for clothes and shoes, confirming school things with counsler and going out to eat.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Saturday. It's going to be my first day off in in 16 days.


----------



## AFoundLady

I'm looking forward to tomorrow. Hopefully it'll be a great day.


----------



## miminka

can't wait to move into my new room! my roommates seem perfect for me- too older foreign men who work most of the time. the location is perfect and the house is a very well-preserved victorian.


----------



## vanishingpt

The rest of summer... not looking forward to school starting. I'm excited about some of the classes, not so much on some of the others. It was nicer being more active this summer vs. sitting around in classrooms for 3 hours at a time.


----------



## alkeith

University next year


----------



## renegade disaster

start of the premiership 13/14 season tomorrow.


----------



## Kalliber

skyping my homie


----------



## Brainstorm

College I think. Better than just sitting here all day.


----------



## Tomfoolery

Playing some more of the Final Fantasy XIV:ARR beta after work, and then my two days off.


----------



## Miss quiet

A friend is coming in from out of town, looking forward to seeing her  I don't have any friends besides her and she moved out of state recently.


----------



## TryingMara

Excited for my baby niece to arrive.


----------



## paradoxicalpandora

Starting school next semester


----------



## Skittles21

Trip to New York in 5 weeks! Ahh


----------



## sas111

taking a ****


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Rihanna and Beyonce concerts in Oct


----------



## CristianNC

University.

It starts on the first of October and I'm getting extremely bored at home. Weirdly enough, I'm actually excited to meet my future colleagues too and maybe try to be a little more out-going and not the invisible man.


----------



## AxeDroid

To life for the first time since Elementary.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

September 20th when I'll spend a day with my mum, going mountain hiking


----------



## Kalliber

skype DX


----------



## T Studdly

SEABREEEEEEZE tomarrow (it's an amusement park)

And I get to go on rides, play games and eat FRIED DOUGH. (Fried dough is the best)


----------



## aqwsderf

themoth said:


> It's not going to happen in the near future, but I look forward to moving to another city...eventually...


This basically. I look forward to something that may or may not happen


----------



## Zatch

Hugging her. <3


----------



## Jr189

Driving across the new bay bridge in SF when it opens on tuesday.


----------



## juki89

I'm looking forward to my move to the city. Wanna spread my wings and fly! Looking for an apartment...wish me luck guys


----------



## laura024

Finishing this statement


----------



## karenw

A holiday in the lake district.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Next semester, hopefully I will be studying abroad.


----------



## janulik85

Looking forward to my honeymoon  
Tomorrow with my hubby, we are leaving for Turkey


----------



## TryingMara

Going to a big fair in a couple of days. I love fairs, especially when the crafts are handmade and there are a lot of vendors.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Getting my own apartment soon.


----------



## vela

Winter! I love winter! Due to my asthma summers are absolutely horrible for me. Plus there's just something magical about snow. I love snow! Of course I don't have to drive in it.


----------



## Noca

PS4


----------



## Kalliber

Staying at home xD


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Being done with school? That's 2 years from now, but it's something.


----------



## hypestyle

The weekend. Of course, the weekend just ended. gah!


----------



## Thatguy55

Moving out, earning money and having no one to bother me.


----------



## healthysensei

*A holiday!*

Looking forward to having a long awaited holiday overseas with the family


----------



## Greenleaf62

Fall Break. It's only a long weekend, but I'll be going home anyway and it will be a nice little break from school.


----------



## TryingMara

My friends returning home. Can't wait to hear about their trip. And I can't wait to watch the Dexter finale.


----------



## lzzy

Being with my girlfriend

oh and GTA 5


----------



## misspeachy

Seeing my byf, family. Tomorrow!


----------



## Zendo

Moving out of my parents place for the last time in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

University starting and being immersed in coursework as I'll have something to focus on apart from the slideshow of thoughts in my head.


----------



## jasiony

Going out this weekend on my own again, I got out of my comfort zone and actually enjoyed myself, going to keep persisting in that


----------



## Kalliber

skyping


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone

Settling into my new place and being comfortable.


----------



## twentynine

Finishing writing my book in time for nanowrimo and starting on the sequel!


----------



## slider

pushups
situps
cardio
us navy basic training
**** ya


----------



## White Horse

February 7. Week 3 of hell, 19 weeks to go.


----------



## misspeachy

Tomorrow! Zumba with my friend & work's starting!


----------



## Kalliber

Watchimg insidious 2 3;


----------



## rikkie

Riding my bike later, it's so nice out. In long terms, in 2015 my friend from Scotland is coming to America.


----------



## TryingMara

My friends returning. I've felt like ****, I need to be in the company of those who care about me. Sometimes I feel like they're the only ones on the face of the earth, besides my mom, who actually want to speak with me.


----------



## NoHeart

Getting my new scooter.


----------



## mr hoang

The return of NHL hockey ! Also watching the breaking bad finale tonight


----------



## Kushmaster

A very close family friend of mine is getting married in a couple weeks. Im going to south carolina for the wedding i cant wait.


----------



## Social Reject

Learning how to drive and being independent and capable of supporting myself


----------



## AceEmoKid

Mainly getting this academic year over with, and with preferably a 3.5 GPA at least. By then, I hope that I will have enough experience to learn from my mistakes and comfortably make my way through the rest of university. 

Secondly looking forward to finding someone I "click" with, preferably in real life. Although I guess this is not something should list to look forward to because it is not a goal I have set up for....it's just a desire that I hope will happen, somehow, by time and circumstance.


----------



## JadedJade

Helping and giving support to people who need it (online or in real life)


----------



## max87

Graduating from College on December :clap


----------



## cuppy

I'm going to a swim class at school in a few hours~ I haven't been in a pool in ages


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My barrel crowning tool is supposed to come today and I'm almost done building my rifle.


----------



## mr hoang

Christmas time. My favorite time of the year. Holiday jingles. Presents


----------



## mr hoang

voorhees666 said:


> Halloween and buying all the halloweeny stuff and just the whole mood of it


Lol halloweeny. Word of the day!


----------



## TryingMara

Hanging out with friends. I need to be around them and do something fun to hopefully get my mind off the pain I always feel.


----------



## Kalliber

Playing ps3


----------



## MrSokols

voorhees666 said:


> Halloween and buying all the halloweeny stuff and just the whole mood of it


that must be cool. unfortunately, halloween isn't the most popular holiday here. wonder what the halloweeny mood feels like 
so i wait for a couple of concerts in november)


----------



## Malek

Aside from a few shows or games, basically nothing, my life is rather dull.


----------



## CWe

Today? going outside and enjoying myself and being happy. One day at a time mane


----------



## laura024

The school to finally receive my GRE scores


----------



## mr hoang

Getting a haircut. Its been almost 2 months lol


----------



## Damiennn

The Halloween howler which is a big party thrown by one of the local radio stations. They got billy talent and steel panther lol playing plus the human Guinea pig fella. I guess they expect around 5000 people to attend so its gonna be good. I've actually been going since I turned 18 and every year has been amazing. Wooo can't wait


----------



## Imbored21

Looking forward to having friends. Probably won't ever happen though rofl.


----------



## iheartkpop

I look forward to many things. I try to stay positive as much as I can and just be happy. I'm looking forward to not be shy and not be afraid to talk to people and have a conversation with them, meeting and making new friends, have more confident, finally getting toned and fit....


----------



## Parsnip

Glitter, tinsel, fir trees covered in glitter and tinsel, tacky decorations, and the vague possibility of maybe being able to wear plush reindeer antlers at work in order to appear festive. I may not do the whole present exchange/celebration of Christmas thing, but the decorations and songs are fabulous <3.

Plus working in retail means all of that is already in the store, waiting for bonfire and pumpkin season to pass so we can start annoying people with our tacky Christmas stuff. I'm so excited I may squeal.


----------



## renegade disaster

having some money, been broke for way too long now.


----------



## Kalliber

Playing this game


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Seeing our new place on Monday


----------



## matahari

looking at here and now so my forward would be how i want it to happen. 

Be here and now the rest will take care itself.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

This weekend. I will finally be done with a big project and I might be able to relax for a day. Also, I really want to sit down and watch a TV show I have been obsessed with.


----------



## mr hoang

matahari said:


> looking at here and now so my forward would be how i want it to happen.
> 
> Be here and now the rest will take care itself.


The power of now! I like the way you think.


----------



## Greenleaf62

Thanksgiving break, and then Christmas break because I'm so ready for this semester to be over.


----------



## Pike Queen

The Exorcist coming on AMC Friday, and eating a bunch of good food and watching scary movies with my friends on Halloween.


----------



## musiclover55

- Monday (get to register for classes)
- November 11 (ARTPOP released)
- Christmas break
- spring break
- summer break


----------



## catcharay

Tomorrow I'm having frozen yoghurt; making a roast pork w the crackling (hopefully), fried shrimp and flourless chocolate cookies 

I'll also eat cheese, twiggy's (salami, type meat) with crackers and maybe even hog some cake

I've decided that for every fortnightly interval, I'm allowed to make deep fried, fatty food


----------



## Kalliber

Tera rising xD


----------



## renegade disaster

looking forward to trying out a dozen or so atari freeware programs once the relevant discs and floppy drive arrive. i'm hoping at least it all works out the way I plan it to with no major hiccups....


----------



## mr hoang

Looking forward to moving out of my parents house and having my own life. Looking forward to having a career . looking forward to having a gf.


----------



## joked35

I finally got a credit card. Now I no longer have to go outside to buy things.


----------



## CWe

Nothing. I' m looking forward to absolutely nothing


----------



## Lain

Life, whenever that starts...?


----------



## Tokztero

The next full moon.


----------



## TryingMara

Seeing my niece again.


----------



## vitaminu100

Summer & the course I'm doing over summer.


----------



## Kalliber

Gaming :3


----------



## newsflashmrwizard

My next semester of college & Thor The Dark World


----------



## WhatBITW

The next eight days. I have this upcoming week off work (well my workweek which is Friday-Tuesday), this'll be the longest break I've had the year that I've worked there. Still trying to plan stuff to do during it though.


----------



## Diffidence

moving somewhere far away.


----------



## Kalliber

Going to this Chinese resturant


----------



## Fruitcake

Going tramping and staying in a cosy hut and getting wrapped up in a sleeping bag and playing poker by candlelight with strangers late into the night while listening to the rain on the tin roof and drinking milo out of a thermos. I don't really like hot milo but it is vital to the experience. I don't really like such long sentences either, but sometimes it is tricky to avoid them.


----------



## renegade disaster

renegade disaster said:


> looking forward to trying out a dozen or so atari freeware programs once the relevant discs and floppy drive arrive. i'm hoping at least it all works out the way I plan it to with no major hiccups....


this worked without any major problems! took a bit of work to get it done though. I am pleased, just a few more bits and pieces I need to get now.


----------



## mb47

Christmas!! (Yes, I know it's way too early.) Time with family, the cheer of the holidays, no homework… can't wait!


----------



## error404

Hopefully getting my pants scared off at a haunted house tonight! I may also be going to a party, in which case, I'm looking forward to the impending alcohol poisoning.


----------



## JohnWalnut

Spring.


----------



## Northern Lights

I'm going to Berlin next weekend! :yes


----------



## Kakumbus

In 2 years maybe sooner, where I'll hopefully have overcome all this crap, be in the best state of my life, physically, mentally and be so proud of myself. with so many things to bring me joy.


----------



## Pompeii

Off to Hong Kong tomorrow! :boogie


----------



## karenw

Xmas


----------



## I Lurk Life

I just got my license today and I'm looking forward to:

being able to drive to fast food places and restaurants (In-'N-Out )
going to stores and doing more shopping
sight-seeing at nice beaches and places
doing fun, strange stuff like driving to laser tag tournaments
just going to all sorts of weird places to chill out and have fun


----------



## Northern Lights

Meeting my best friend tonight. She lives in Ireland while I live in Germany so we only get to see each other irregularly. Can't wait! :clap


----------



## rosecolored

Looking forward to a time in the distant future where I will be able to work, take care of myself, and shop as much as I want.


----------



## housebunny

the thai soup


----------



## karenw

Clothes shopping


----------



## VinBZ

My birthday, which is coming up near the end of the month. I haven't cared much for birthdays in the past few years because I didn't like the attention but this year I have a feeling it will be a good day. Positive!

Also looking forward to when my English essay is done and I have that nice feeling of accomplishment. Even though I have lots of work to do on it I know it will get done and it will be good.


----------



## dreamloss

I'm looking forward to my paycheck on friday (yessss money!), my graduation ceremony in 2 weeks (my parents and boyfriend will both be visiting to cheer me on :3), I'm getting a new piercing and maybe a snowboard this saturday, and reading game of thrones where the show left off ^_^


----------



## inclaric

Inherite the ghost house of my family !!!!!


----------



## Charmander

My baby cousin being born. Should be this week or next hopefully.


----------



## Greenleaf62

Thanksgiving break. Only 1 and a half weeks of school to go


----------



## cybernaut

*Short Term*
Holidays
Weekend
Buying my Arabic program from Amazon soon

*Long Term*
-Mexico Study Abroad
-Fall 2014 graduation
-Life beyond 22


----------



## dontwaitupforme

queens on monday ..if i actually have the minerals to GO


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Hanging out this weekend  Shopping, wearing cute clothes and stuff. Work uniforms can get depressing.


----------



## Northern Lights

Goint to Hammer of Doom festival tomorrow with a friend :yes


----------



## lonelyhippie

Finally getting out of high school


----------



## Kalliber

Sleeping


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Me and my buddy going night fishing off the pier. I'm gonna freeze my a** off, but oh well.


----------



## myhalo123

Christmas! It can be hard personally, but it's not about me. I love the atmosphere and the feeling in the air. People seem to change for the good and just knowing kids are happy, folks are with their loved ones, etc. makes me feel good. It's great. 

Which reminds me don't forget to donate a toy for Toys for Tots, put something in the red kettle or makes some kids wish come true off the angel tree - or do all three! :clap


----------



## Pompeii

Although I'm not a fan of Christmas itself, every year at Christmas we head to the Gold Coast and I absolutely love the Gold Coast, plus Christmas means a ginormous, delicious meal. So I am looking forward to the general Christmas period.

I'm looking forward to having surgery tomorrow. Minor surgery to fix a minor problem but even the minor problems can put a dent in your quality of life.


----------



## error404

I look forward to my pipe dreams a lot until I remember that they're not real. I should try staying present in reality for once. Right now, looking forward to putting in my 2 week's notice.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Going to live in Holland, leaving this January.


----------



## licorice

A whole week off, except for an appreciation lunch at work.


----------



## inerameia

Therapy on Monday. Although I'm a little impatient.


----------



## Relz

Hopefully will hang out with my friend tomorrow.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Short(ish) term:
Going home for the Xmas holidays, seeing family and one other person in particular.
Long(er) term:
Finishing uni, getting a job and moving out.


----------



## hammerfast

i'm looking forward to the future


----------



## DaydreamBeliever10

I'm not looking forward to anything, everything planned fills me with anxiety and dread. 

Ok I just thought of something, I'm looking forward to seeing my aunt over xmas. I'm dreading xmas itself, I love xmas lunch all that yummy food but I really don't like xmas. I hope I'm working xmas day, I'll look forward to that because it's the one day we can dress up a little and have a bit of fun. I work in a hospital and the patients love it when you go to that little extra effort, it brings a bit of cheer to them which is really important because hey they're stuck in hospital at xmas of all days. Lots of smiles and "I love your antlers, socks, outfit" 

I would be looking forward to moving out if I actually had any plans in place to do so. I really, really, really want to move out!


----------



## Aminah

Looking forward to graduating from college and moving out


----------



## ratbag

I can't wait to give my gift to my sister on Christmas.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Installing my high pressure fuel injectors and high compression pistons. Next I'm having a performance camshaft custom made for me.


----------



## I Lurk Life

Black Friday. The one day of the year where TVs, computers, gaming consoles, clothes, etc. go for 30-40% of the original prices. I'm ready for my new PS4, desktop, guitar, and LED Smart TV. 

Also looking forward to working out like hell after all the excitement and food binging from Thanksgiving. Looking forward to working hard like a freakin' maniac.


----------



## Cory R

I'm looking forward to loosing weight. My depression and anxiety has me staying at home all the time, so I don't do much physical activities and it's taking a toll on my body. I've been doing more exercising, just basic stuff like situps and pushups for now. I've lost a little weight, but I still have to train myself to get into better shape on a daily basis.


----------



## gabbypanda

Heading home (overseas) on Friday!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

gabbypanda said:


> Heading home (overseas) on Friday!!


Ooh, have fun. 

I'm also looking forward to going home (wednesday morning). Although I only live an hour away...still, a few days of little school responsibility, except perhaps some homework to catch up on, is exciting. Plus, I miss my family. I've been living alone for one month.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

9am Friday morning


----------



## biscoto

seeing my therapist today after 7 months


----------



## vanishingpt

Once this semester ends, I'm looking forward to just getting away. There's too much going on and I just want to be done with it all. Lots of school work, stress, friendships and relationships with people… I think I just need to be on my own for a while...


----------



## H i

Looking forward to adding more to a tattoo i got last friday.


----------



## Adam Harris

Looking forward to hearing back from the job i applied for.


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor

1) A trip in January
2) Losing weight
3) Publishing my first novel
4) Fixing my laptop's keyboard


----------



## visualkeirockstar

My income tax.


----------



## mranonymous14

Christmas in general... Oh and my ps4 on Wednesday


----------



## Kalliber

Coming home from work


----------



## Hilla

Thursday.


----------

